

Why an exokernel   - kenhty
https://code.google.com/p/xomb/wiki/WhyAnExokernel

======
beatgammit
No updates for over 2 years:

<https://code.google.com/p/xomb/source/list>

Nothing to see here, move along.

------
SeppoErviala
Show me the code.

